# Intel 915 glx failed

## WP

After a couple of weeks struggling with mesa I can't get glx working

I don't know how to override the problem with lack of memory fo drm i Xorg.0.log

If anyone feels strong  enough to go through the following logs I will buy beer for him till the end of this year

Best regards

Wojtek

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

This is a pre-release version of the The X.Org Foundation X11.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the The X.Org Foundation "monolithic tree" CVS

repository hosted at http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg/

X Window System Version 6.8.99.15

Release Date: 16 July 2005 + cvs

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.99.15

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux WKS310005-123 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 #22 SMP Sat Oct 15 23:43:53 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 13 October 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Oct 20 08:44:37 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "local" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "dellx1"

(**) |   |-->Device "device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "unix/:7100,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2592 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2792 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 1028,018f rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 14f1,5423 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1028,018f rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 14e4,1677 card 1028,018f rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,8036 card 4000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:5: chip 104c,8038 card 1028,018f rev 00 class 07,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 8086,4223 card 8086,1021 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfd00000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,6), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfc00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x21ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x21ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xdff00000/19, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdfec0000/18, I/O @ 0xec38/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xdff80000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(EE) end of block range 0xec3f < begin 0xec40

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcffff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfeff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfe00000 (0x10001) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebfff0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bf0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdff80000 - 0xdffffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfeffff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdff00000 - 0xdff7fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010e0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfb0 (0x11) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ed00 (0x81) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ef00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec80 (0x41) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000ee00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf40 (0x21) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf60 (0x21) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf80 (0x21) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bfa0 (0x21) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcffff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfeff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfe00000 (0x10001) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebfff0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bf0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdff80000 - 0xdffffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfeffff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdff00000 - 0xdff7fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010e0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfb0 (0x11) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ed00 (0x81) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ef00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec80 (0x41) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000ee00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf40 (0x21) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf60 (0x21) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf80 (0x21) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bfa0 (0x21) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcffff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfeff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfe00000 (0x10001) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebfff0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bf0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xdff80000 - 0xdffffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfeffff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xdff00000 - 0xdff7fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010e0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfb0 (0x11) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ed00 (0x81) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ef00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec80 (0x41) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000ee00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf40 (0x21) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf60 (0x21) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf80 (0x21) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bfa0 (0x21) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.3.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module synaptics

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

	i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

	915GM, 945G

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 915GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcffff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfeff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfe00000 (0x10001) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebfff0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bf0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xdff80000 - 0xdffffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfeffff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xdff00000 - 0xdff7fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010e0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfb0 (0x11) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ed00 (0x81) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ef00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec80 (0x41) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000ee00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf40 (0x21) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf60 (0x21) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf80 (0x21) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bfa0 (0x21) IX[B]

(EE) end of block range 0xec3f < begin 0xec40

(EE) end of block range 0xec3f < begin 0xec40

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcffff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfeff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfe00000 (0x10001) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebfff0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bf0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xdff80000 - 0xdffffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfeffff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xdff00000 - 0xdff7fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010e0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfb0 (0x11) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ed00 (0x81) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ef00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec80 (0x41) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000ee00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf40 (0x21) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf60 (0x21) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf80 (0x21) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bfa0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[35] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[36] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(EE) end of block range 0xec3f < begin 0xec40

(EE) end of block range 0xec3f < begin 0xec40

(**) I810(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 888

(==) I810(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Controller

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) I810(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 915GM

(--) I810(0): Chipset: "915GM"

(--) I810(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) I810(0): IO registers at addr 0xDFF00000

(II) I810(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) I810(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(II) I810(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: -546398208 kB available

(WW) I810(0): /dev/agpgart is either not available, or no memory is available

for allocation.  Using pre-allocated memory only.

(II) I810(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(WW) I810(0): VideoRAM reduced to 7932 kByte (limited to available sysmem)

(--) I810(0): Pre-allocated VideoRAM: 7932 kByte

(--) I810(0): VideoRAM: 7932 kByte

(==) I810(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(**) I810(0): page flipping disabled

(==) I810(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) I810(0): BIOS Build: 1219

(==) I810(0): Device Presence: disabled.

(==) I810(0): Display Info: enabled.

(II) I810(0): Broken BIOSes cause the system to hang here.

	      If you encounter this problem please add 

		 Option "DisplayInfo" "FALSE"

	      to the Device section of your XF86Config file.

(II) I810(0): Display Info: CRT: attached: FALSE, present: TRUE, size: (720,400)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: TV: attached: FALSE, present: TRUE, size: (1024,768)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: DFP (digital flat panel): attached: FALSE, present: TRUE, size: (1627,0)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: LFP (local flat panel): attached: TRUE, present: TRUE, size: (1024,768)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: CRT2 (second CRT): attached: FALSE, present: FALSE, size: (0,2063)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: TV2 (second TV): attached: FALSE, present: FALSE, size: (0,2063)

(II) I810(0): Size of device LFP (local flat panel) is 1024 x 768

(II) I810(0): No active displays on Pipe A.

(II) I810(0): Currently active displays on Pipe B:

(II) I810(0): 	LFP (local flat panel)

(II) I810(0): Lowest common panel size for pipe B is 1024 x 768

(==) I810(0): Display is using Pipe B

(--) I810(0): HW Cursor disabled because it needs agpgart memory.

(--) I810(0): Maximum frambuffer space: 7784 kByte

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE PanelID read successfully

(II) I810(0): PanelID returned panel resolution : 1024x768

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.so

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

(--) I810(0): A non-CRT device is attached to pipe B.

	No refresh rate overrides will be attempted.

(--) I810(0): Maximum space available for video modes: 7784 kByte

Mode: 30 (640x480)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 640

	XResolution: 640

	YResolution: 480

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 8

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 4

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 23

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 23

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 23

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 32 (800x600)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 832

	XResolution: 800

	YResolution: 600

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 8

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 4

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 14

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 832

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 14

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 34 (1024x768)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 1024

	XResolution: 1024

	YResolution: 768

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 8

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 4

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 9

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 9

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 9

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 38 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 3a (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 3c (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 41 (640x480)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 1280

	XResolution: 640

	YResolution: 480

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 12

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 11

	GreenMaskSize: 6

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 12

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 12

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 11

	LinGreenMaskSize: 6

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 43 (800x600)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 1600

	XResolution: 800

	YResolution: 600

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 7

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 11

	GreenMaskSize: 6

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 11

	LinGreenMaskSize: 6

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 45 (1024x768)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 2048

	XResolution: 1024

	YResolution: 768

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 4

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 11

	GreenMaskSize: 6

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 4

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 11

	LinGreenMaskSize: 6

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 49 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 4b (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 4d (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

*Mode: 50 (640x480)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 2560

	XResolution: 640

	YResolution: 480

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 32

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 5

	RedMaskSize: 8

	RedFieldPosition: 16

	GreenMaskSize: 8

	GreenFieldPosition: 8

	BlueMaskSize: 8

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 8

	RsvdFieldPosition: 24

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 5

	LinRedMaskSize: 8

	LinRedFieldPosition: 16

	LinGreenMaskSize: 8

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

	LinBlueMaskSize: 8

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

*Mode: 52 (800x600)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 3200

	XResolution: 800

	YResolution: 600

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 32

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 3

	RedMaskSize: 8

	RedFieldPosition: 16

	GreenMaskSize: 8

	GreenFieldPosition: 8

	BlueMaskSize: 8

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 8

	RsvdFieldPosition: 24

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 3

	LinRedMaskSize: 8

	LinRedFieldPosition: 16

	LinGreenMaskSize: 8

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

	LinBlueMaskSize: 8

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

*Mode: 54 (1024x768)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 4096

	XResolution: 1024

	YResolution: 768

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 32

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 1

	RedMaskSize: 8

	RedFieldPosition: 16

	GreenMaskSize: 8

	GreenFieldPosition: 8

	BlueMaskSize: 8

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 8

	RsvdFieldPosition: 24

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1

	LinRedMaskSize: 8

	LinRedFieldPosition: 16

	LinGreenMaskSize: 8

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

	LinBlueMaskSize: 8

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 58 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 5a (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 5c (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 60 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 61 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 62 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 63 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 64 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 65 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 66 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 67 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 68 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 69 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 6a (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 6b (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 6c (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 6d (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 6e (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 6f (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 70 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 71 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

(WW) I810(0): config file hsync range 43.8857-48.5053kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(II) I810(0): dellx1: Using hsync range of 43.89-48.51 kHz

(II) I810(0): dellx1: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)

(II) I810(0): 6632 kBytes additional video memory is required to

	enable tiling mode for DRI.

(II) I810(0): 4584 kBytes additional video memory is required to enable DRI.

(II) I810(0): Disabling DRI.

(--) I810(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) I810(0): *Built-in mode "1024x768"

(--) I810(0): Display dimensions: (250, 180) mm

(--) I810(0): DPI set to (104, 108)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) I810(0): VBE Restore workaround: enabled.

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfeffff0 (0x3fff1) MS[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MS[B]

	[2] 0	0	0xdff00000 - 0xdff7fff0 (0x7fff1) MS[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcffff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfeff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfe00000 (0x10001) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebfff0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bf0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xdff80000 - 0xdffffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfeffff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xdff00000 - 0xdff7fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[19] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[20] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[21] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010e0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfb0 (0x11) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ed00 (0x81) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ef00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec80 (0x41) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000ee00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf40 (0x21) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf60 (0x21) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf80 (0x21) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bfa0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[38] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[39] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Controller

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(--) I810(0): Xv is disabled because it needs 2D accel and AGPGART.

(II) I810(0): Allocated 128 kB for the ring buffer at 0x0

(II) I810(0): Allocating at least 512 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) I810(0): Initial framebuffer allocation size: 5120 kByte

(II) I810(0): Allocated 64 kB for the scratch buffer at 0x7af000

(II) I810(0): Updated framebuffer allocation size from 5120 to 7740 kByte

(II) I810(0): Updated pixmap cache from 512 scanlines to 1167 scanlines

(II) I810(0): 0x825dd04: Memory at offset 0x00020000, size 7740 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x825e1b0: Memory at offset 0x00000000, size 0 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x825e1d8: Memory at offset 0x00000000, size 0 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x825e204: Memory at offset 0x00000000, size 128 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x825dd44: Memory at offset 0x007af000, size 64 kBytes

(==) I810(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x10000000)

(II) I810(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f05 failed.

(II) I810(0): Display plane A is disabled and connected to Pipe A.

(II) I810(0): Display plane B is enabled and connected to Pipe B.

(II) I810(0): Enabling plane B.

(II) I810(0): Display plane A is now disabled and connected to Pipe A.

(II) I810(0): Display plane B is now enabled and connected to Pipe B.

(II) I810(0): PIPEACONF is 0x00000000

(II) I810(0): PIPEBCONF is 0x80000000

(II) I810(0): Mode bandwidth is 47 Mpixel/s

(II) I810(0): maxBandwidth is 1216 Mbyte/s, pipe bandwidths are 252 Mbyte/s, 0 Mbyte/s

(II) I810(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		10 256x256 slots

(==) I810(0): Backing store disabled

(==) I810(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) I810(0): Initializing SW Cursor!

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) I810(0): DPMS enabled

(II) I810(0): direct rendering: Disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "inspiron"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "inspiron"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Configured Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(**) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 5

(**) Configured Mouse: SmartScroll: 1 

(EE) No Input driver matching `synaptics'

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(--) Configured Mouse: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

lsmod output

ipv6                  195008  8

pcmcia                 25128  2

ohci_hcd               15748  0

parport_pc             28420  0

parport                23112  1 parport_pc

pcspkr                  3104  0

rtc                     9272  0

yenta_sock

----------

## mebrelith

Did you enabled the 915 DRI as module or built in? If you selected built in, go change it and mark it as module. Make new kernel and try again.

----------

## kj.synack

Guys,

Here are my config files, hope it will help.

Hardware: IBM ThinkPad R52 (i915 chipset)

OS version: Gentoo 2005.1

Here, I've included:

1. glxinfo output

2. glxgears output

3. kernel version

5. make.conf file

6. kernel config file

7. xorg.conf file

```

synack@deimos ~ $ glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20041217 x86/MMX/SSE2

```

```

synack@deimos ~ $ glxgears 

10371 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2074.042 FPS

7356 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1471.045 FPS

7397 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1479.351 FPS

```

```

synack@deimos ~ $ uname -a

Linux deimos 2.6.12 #1 SMP Sun Oct 16 23:27:22 MYT 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

synack@deimos ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-kde -qt aac acpi alsa apache2 avi bluetooth cdr clamavcrypt cups db2 directfb divx4linux dri dv dvd dvdread encode gd gtk gtk2 imap jabber ldap mysql php postgres samba spell sse sse2 truetype usb v4l vhosts wifi win32codecs xine xinerama xml xml2 xprint xvid"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.gg3.net/ 

#ftp://gg3.net/pub/linux/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.asia.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.12

# Sun Oct 16 23:20:46 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=m

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

CONFIG_FB_I810=m

CONFIG_FB_I810_GTF=y

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

#

# XFS support

#

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=y

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

```

synack@deimos~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "lcd"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "crt"

    HorizSync   31 - 64

    VertRefresh 56-75

    Option   "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "i915"

    Driver      "i810"

    VideoRam    131072

    Option   "VBERestore" "yes"

    Option   "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

    BusID   "PCI:0:2:0"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "i9152"

    Driver      "i810"

    VideoRam    131072

    Option   "VBERestore" "no"

    Option   "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

    BusID   "PCI:0:2:0"

    Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "i915"

    Monitor     "lcd"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 2"

    Device      "i9152"

    Monitor     "crt"

    DefaultDepth 16

    

    Subsection "Display"

       Depth 16

       Modes "1280x1024"

       ViewPort 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen 0 "Screen 1" 0 0

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier "multi"

   Screen 0 "Screen 1" 0 0

   Screen 1 "Screen 2" LeftOf "Screen 1"

   InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

1. To startx in normal (single display) mode:

```

synack@deimos~$ startx

```

2. To start in "xinerama" mode:

```

synack@deimos~$ cat xinerama-x.sh

#!/bin/bash

startx -- -layout multi +xinerama

```

----------

## WP

It took me a while because I was away but finally I did everything by the above instructions - in vain

Still no direct rendering avialable

Could you please tell me what modules do you autoload (apart from those compiled into kernel)

What wrong with this memory

Regards

Wojtek

(II) I810(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 915GM

(--) I810(0): Chipset: "915GM"

(--) I810(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) I810(0): IO registers at addr 0xDFF00000

(II) I810(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) I810(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(II) I810(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: -546395904 kB available

(WW) I810(0): /dev/agpgart is either not available, or no memory is available

for allocation.  Using pre-allocated memory only.

(II) I810(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(WW) I810(0): VideoRAM reduced to 7932 kByte (limited to available sysmem)

(--) I810(0): Pre-allocated VideoRAM: 7932 kByte

(--) I810(0): VideoRAM: 7932 kByte

(==) I810(0): video overlay key set to 0x83e

----------

## bdz

I've had the same memory problem with my i915.

After following the directions of this thread it was fixed.Last edited by bdz on Mon Oct 24, 2005 1:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## WP

Wrong link to the thread mate

https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=reply&t=393478

Wojtek

----------

## WP

Since the link is wrong I made some other things which got me to this :

/var/log/Xorg.0.log output

(II) I810(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) I810(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) I810(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) I810(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(==) RandR enabled

Glxinfo output

WKS310005-123 ~ # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

I'm out, can you explain me what on earth is going on?

Regards

Wojtek

----------

## bdz

 *WP wrote:*   

> Wrong link to the thread mate
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=reply&t=393478
> 
> Wojtek

 

Yeah right. Sorry for that. The good link should be this one if did not messed up again with cut and paste  :Wink: 

Do you still have your memory error?

----------

## WP

I don't have the memory error but Xorg.log says : direct rendering enabled and glxinfo says direct rendering disabled

Technicaly it's disabled because I still get the same fps number in glxinfo

Regards

Wojtek

----------

## bdz

glxgears is not a very good way to be sure that DRI is enabled (I've seen some setup where the fps was lower with DRI. But CPU usage was higher without DRI though)

However you output from glxinfo is a good indication that DRI is disabled.

This is kind of wreid.I have the exact same log as you but glxinfo says DRI is enabled.   :Confused: 

Do you have some other stange things in your log?

And by the way, what did you do to not have the memory error?

----------

## WP

In the meantime I applied this lnx_agp.c patch however taken from another website and without all this portage stuff

refer to http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Samsung_X20

The only thing which comes to my mind is that I used dri  snapshot files which was told not to use in the link you've given above but I'll try it tomorrow since I need to have some other life than linux (even if it's Gentoo- :Wink: )

Cheers 

Wojtek

dmesg output

Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 (root@WKS310005-123) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #23 SMP Sun Oct 23 14:30:51 CEST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001f7d1800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f7d1800 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0007000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

503MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 128977

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 124881 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x000fc9b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d5061d ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x1f7d1f90

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d5061d ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x1f7d2c00

ACPI: MADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d5061d ASL  0x00000047) @ 0x1f7d3400

ACPI: ASF! (v016 DELL    CPi R   0x27d5061d ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x1f7d3000

ACPI: MCFG (v016 DELL    CPi R   0x27d5061d ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x1f7d33c0

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x1f7d23e6

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 0x00003001 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x1f7d220e

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x1f7d2013

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0449000 soft=c0441000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1862.288 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 506840k/515908k available (2459k kernel code, 8576k reserved, 657k data, 188k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3731.40 BogoMIPS (lpj=7462814)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (3731.40 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb5be, last bus=10

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050408

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] segment is 0

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x1005 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1008-0x100f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1006-0x1007 has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x100a-0x1059 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1060-0x107f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1080-0x10bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x10c0-0x10df has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x900-0x90f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x910-0x91f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x920-0x92f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x93c-0x93f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x940-0x97f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x7b0-0x7bb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x7c0-0x7df has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xbb0-0xbbb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xbc0-0xbdf has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xfb0-0xfbb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xfc0-0xfdf has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x13b0-0x13bb has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x13c0-0x13df has been reserved

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Failed to allocate I/O resource #7:2000@10000 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dfd00000-dfdfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Failed to allocate I/O resource #7:1000@10000 for 0000:02:01.0

PCI: Failed to allocate I/O resource #8:1000@10000 for 0000:02:01.0

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:01.0

  PREFETCH window: 20000000-21ffffff

  MEM window: 22000000-23ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dfc00000-dfcfffff

  PREFETCH window: 20000000-21ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:01.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

NTFS driver 2.1.23 [Flags: R/W].

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

i8k: unable to get SMM BIOS version

Dell laptop SMM driver v1.14 21/02/2005 Massimo Dal Zotto (dz@debian.org)

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1e.3 disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: TOSHIBA MK6026GAX, ATA DISK drive

input: PS/2 Mouse on isa0060/serio1

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint on isa0060/serio1

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 > hda3

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4030 buckets, 32240 max) - 208 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

TCP bic registered

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 506008k swap on /dev/hda8.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[drm] Initialized i915 1.2.0 20041217 on minor 0: 

NET: Registered protocol family 4

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.0.3

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55509 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000bf80

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 18, io base 0x0000bf60

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 19, io base 0x0000bf40

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 17, io base 0x0000bf20

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.7

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.8

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, io mem 0xffa80800

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.3 to 64

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

MC'97 1 converters and GPIO not ready (0xff00)

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

tg3.c:v3.37 (August 25, 2005)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

eth1: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95751) rev 4001 PHY(5750)] (PCIX:100MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:12:3f:22:d6:d4

eth1: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[1] MIirq[1] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1] 

eth1: dma_rwctrl[76180000]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:01.0 [1028:018f]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 17

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xdfc00000 - 0xdfcfffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x20000000 - 0x21ffffff

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

input: PC Speaker

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: excluding 0xcf8-0xcff

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x280-0x287

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c03f13c0(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

mtrr: base(0xc0020000) is not aligned on a size(0x180000) boundary

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

glxinfo output

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x26 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x27 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x28 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x29 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2a 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2b 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x2e 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x2f 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x30 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x31 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x32 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

Xorg.0.log

This is a pre-release version of the The X.Org Foundation X11.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the The X.Org Foundation "monolithic tree" CVS

repository hosted at http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg/

X Window System Version 6.8.99.15

Release Date: 16 July 2005 + cvs

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.99.15

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux WKS310005-123 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 #23 SMP Sun Oct 23 14:30:51 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 24 October 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 24 20:08:37 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LCD"

(**) |   |-->Device "i915"

(**) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"

(**) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2592 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2792 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 1028,018f rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 14f1,5423 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 1028,018f rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1028,018f rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 1028,018f rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 14e4,1677 card 1028,018f rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,8036 card 4000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:5: chip 104c,8038 card 1028,018f rev 00 class 07,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 8086,4223 card 8086,1021 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfd00000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,6), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfc00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x21ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x20000000 - 0x21ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xdff00000/19, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdfec0000/18, I/O @ 0xec38/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xdff80000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(EE) end of block range 0xec3f < begin 0xec40

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcffff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfeff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfe00000 (0x10001) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebfff0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bf0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdff80000 - 0xdffffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfeffff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdff00000 - 0xdff7fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010e0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfb0 (0x11) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ed00 (0x81) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ef00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec80 (0x41) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000ee00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf40 (0x21) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf60 (0x21) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf80 (0x21) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bfa0 (0x21) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcffff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfeff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfe00000 (0x10001) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebfff0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bf0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdff80000 - 0xdffffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfeffff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xdff00000 - 0xdff7fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010e0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfb0 (0x11) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ed00 (0x81) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ef00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec80 (0x41) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000ee00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf40 (0x21) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf60 (0x21) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf80 (0x21) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bfa0 (0x21) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcffff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfeff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfe00000 (0x10001) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebfff0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bf0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xdff80000 - 0xdffffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfeffff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xdff00000 - 0xdff7fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010e0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfb0 (0x11) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ed00 (0x81) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ef00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec80 (0x41) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000ee00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf40 (0x21) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf60 (0x21) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf80 (0x21) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bfa0 (0x21) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.3.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module synaptics

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

	i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G, E7221 (i915),

	915GM, 945G

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 915GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcffff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfeff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfe00000 (0x10001) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebfff0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bf0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xdff80000 - 0xdffffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfeffff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xdff00000 - 0xdff7fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010e0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfb0 (0x11) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ed00 (0x81) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ef00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec80 (0x41) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000ee00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf40 (0x21) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf60 (0x21) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf80 (0x21) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bfa0 (0x21) IX[B]

(EE) end of block range 0xec3f < begin 0xec40

(EE) end of block range 0xec3f < begin 0xec40

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcffff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfeff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfe00000 (0x10001) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebfff0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bf0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xdff80000 - 0xdffffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfeffff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xdff00000 - 0xdff7fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010e0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfb0 (0x11) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ed00 (0x81) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ef00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec80 (0x41) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000ee00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf40 (0x21) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf60 (0x21) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf80 (0x21) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bfa0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[35] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[36] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(EE) end of block range 0xec3f < begin 0xec40

(EE) end of block range 0xec3f < begin 0xec40

(**) I810(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 565

(==) I810(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) I810(0): Option "VBERestore" "yes"

(**) I810(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Controller

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) I810(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 915GM

(--) I810(0): Chipset: "915GM"

(--) I810(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) I810(0): IO registers at addr 0xDFF00000

(II) I810(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) I810(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(II) I810(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 441344 kB available

(II) I810(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) I810(0): Will attempt to tell the BIOS that there is 12288 kB VideoRAM

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 12288 kB

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Controller

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) I810(0): BIOS now sees 12288 kB VideoRAM

(--) I810(0): Pre-allocated VideoRAM: 7932 kByte

(**) I810(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte

(==) I810(0): video overlay key set to 0x83e

(**) I810(0): page flipping disabled

(==) I810(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) I810(0): BIOS Build: 1219

(==) I810(0): Device Presence: disabled.

(==) I810(0): Display Info: enabled.

(II) I810(0): Broken BIOSes cause the system to hang here.

	      If you encounter this problem please add 

		 Option "DisplayInfo" "FALSE"

	      to the Device section of your XF86Config file.

(II) I810(0): Display Info: CRT: attached: FALSE, present: TRUE, size: (720,400)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: TV: attached: FALSE, present: TRUE, size: (1024,768)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: DFP (digital flat panel): attached: FALSE, present: TRUE, size: (1627,0)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: LFP (local flat panel): attached: TRUE, present: TRUE, size: (1024,768)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: CRT2 (second CRT): attached: FALSE, present: FALSE, size: (0,2063)

(II) I810(0): Display Info: TV2 (second TV): attached: FALSE, present: FALSE, size: (0,2063)

(II) I810(0): Size of device LFP (local flat panel) is 1024 x 768

(II) I810(0): No active displays on Pipe A.

(II) I810(0): Currently active displays on Pipe B:

(II) I810(0): 	LFP (local flat panel)

(II) I810(0): Lowest common panel size for pipe B is 1024 x 768

(==) I810(0): Display is using Pipe B

(--) I810(0): Maximum frambuffer space: 130904 kByte

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE PanelID read successfully

(II) I810(0): PanelID returned panel resolution : 1024x768

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.so

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

(--) I810(0): A non-CRT device is attached to pipe B.

	No refresh rate overrides will be attempted.

(--) I810(0): Maximum space available for video modes: 12288 kByte

Mode: 30 (640x480)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 640

	XResolution: 640

	YResolution: 480

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 8

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 4

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 37

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 37

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 37

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 32 (800x600)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 832

	XResolution: 800

	YResolution: 600

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 8

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 4

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 23

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 832

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 23

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 23

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 34 (1024x768)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 1024

	XResolution: 1024

	YResolution: 768

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 8

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 4

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 15

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 15

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 15

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 38 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 3a (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 3c (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

*Mode: 41 (640x480)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 1280

	XResolution: 640

	YResolution: 480

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 20

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 11

	GreenMaskSize: 6

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 20

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 20

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 11

	LinGreenMaskSize: 6

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

*Mode: 43 (800x600)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 1600

	XResolution: 800

	YResolution: 600

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 11

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 11

	GreenMaskSize: 6

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 11

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 11

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 11

	LinGreenMaskSize: 6

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

*Mode: 45 (1024x768)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 2048

	XResolution: 1024

	YResolution: 768

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 16

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 7

	RedMaskSize: 5

	RedFieldPosition: 11

	GreenMaskSize: 6

	GreenFieldPosition: 5

	BlueMaskSize: 5

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 7

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 7

	LinRedMaskSize: 5

	LinRedFieldPosition: 11

	LinGreenMaskSize: 6

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5

	LinBlueMaskSize: 5

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 49 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 4b (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 4d (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 50 (640x480)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 2560

	XResolution: 640

	YResolution: 480

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 32

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 9

	RedMaskSize: 8

	RedFieldPosition: 16

	GreenMaskSize: 8

	GreenFieldPosition: 8

	BlueMaskSize: 8

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 8

	RsvdFieldPosition: 24

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 9

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 9

	LinRedMaskSize: 8

	LinRedFieldPosition: 16

	LinGreenMaskSize: 8

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

	LinBlueMaskSize: 8

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 52 (800x600)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 3200

	XResolution: 800

	YResolution: 600

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 32

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 5

	RedMaskSize: 8

	RedFieldPosition: 16

	GreenMaskSize: 8

	GreenFieldPosition: 8

	BlueMaskSize: 8

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 8

	RsvdFieldPosition: 24

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 5

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 5

	LinRedMaskSize: 8

	LinRedFieldPosition: 16

	LinGreenMaskSize: 8

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

	LinBlueMaskSize: 8

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 54 (1024x768)

	ModeAttributes: 0x9b

	WinAAttributes: 0x7

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 64

	WinSize: 64

	WinASegment: 0xa000

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0xc000723f

	BytesPerScanline: 4096

	XResolution: 1024

	YResolution: 768

	XCharSize: 8

	YCharSize: 16

	NumberOfPlanes: 1

	BitsPerPixel: 32

	NumberOfBanks: 1

	MemoryModel: 6

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 3

	RedMaskSize: 8

	RedFieldPosition: 16

	GreenMaskSize: 8

	GreenFieldPosition: 8

	BlueMaskSize: 8

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 8

	RsvdFieldPosition: 24

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0xc0000000

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 3

	LinRedMaskSize: 8

	LinRedFieldPosition: 16

	LinGreenMaskSize: 8

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8

	LinBlueMaskSize: 8

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24

	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

Mode: 58 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 5a (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 5c (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 60 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 61 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 62 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBanks: 0

	MemoryModel: 0

	BankSize: 0

	NumberOfImages: 0

	RedMaskSize: 0

	RedFieldPosition: 0

	GreenMaskSize: 0

	GreenFieldPosition: 0

	BlueMaskSize: 0

	BlueFieldPosition: 0

	RsvdMaskSize: 0

	RsvdFieldPosition: 0

	DirectColorModeInfo: 0

	PhysBasePtr: 0x0

	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0

	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0

	LinRedMaskSize: 0

	LinRedFieldPosition: 0

	LinGreenMaskSize: 0

	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0

	LinBlueMaskSize: 0

	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0

	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0

	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0

	MaxPixelClock: 0

Mode: 63 (0x0)

	ModeAttributes: 0x0

	WinAAttributes: 0x0

	WinBAttributes: 0x0

	WinGranularity: 0

	WinSize: 0

	WinASegment: 0x0

	WinBSegment: 0x0

	WinFuncPtr: 0x0

	BytesPerScanline: 0

	XResolution: 0

	YResolution: 0

	XCharSize: 0

	YCharSize: 0

	NumberOfPlanes: 0

	BitsPerPixel: 0

	NumberOfBan

----------

## WP

The rest of Xorg.0.log	

MaxPixelClock: 0

(WW) I810(0): config file hsync range 31.5-48.5kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) I810(0): config file vrefresh range 50-70Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(II) I810(0): LCD: Using hsync range of 31.50-48.50 kHz

(II) I810(0): LCD: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(--) I810(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) I810(0): *Built-in mode "1024x768"

(**) I810(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"

(**) I810(0):  Built-in mode "640x480"

(--) I810(0): Display dimensions: (250, 180) mm

(--) I810(0): DPI set to (104, 108)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) I810(0): VBE Restore workaround: disabled.

(II) Loading sub module "shadow"

(II) LoadModule: "shadow"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libshadow.so

(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.99.15, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfeffff0 (0x3fff1) MS[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MS[B]

	[2] 0	0	0xdff00000 - 0xdff7fff0 (0x7fff1) MS[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdfcff000 - 0xdfcffff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xdfcfe000 - 0xdfcfeff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xdfcfd000 - 0xdfcfdff0 (0xff1) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfe00000 (0x10001) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xdfebfd00 - 0xdfebfdf0 (0xf1) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xdfebfe00 - 0xdfebfff0 (0x1f1) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bf0 (0x3f1) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xdff80000 - 0xdffffff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfeffff0 (0x3fff1) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xd0000000 (0x10000001) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xdff00000 - 0xdff7fff0 (0x7fff1) MX[B](B)

	[19] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[20] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[21] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000010c0 - 0x000010e0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfb0 (0x11) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ec80 - 0x0000ed00 (0x81) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ee00 - 0x0000ef00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000ec40 - 0x0000ec80 (0x41) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000ed00 - 0x0000ee00 (0x101) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf40 (0x21) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf60 (0x21) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf80 (0x21) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bfa0 (0x21) IX[B]

	[38] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[39] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.so

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Controller

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) I810(0): Allocated 128 kB for the ring buffer at 0x0

(II) I810(0): Allocating at least 768 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) I810(0): Initial framebuffer allocation size: 3072 kByte

(II) I810(0): Allocated 4 kB for HW cursor at 0xffff000 (0x14499000)

(II) I810(0): Allocated 16 kB for HW (ARGB) cursor at 0xfffb000 (0x12cac000)

(II) I810(0): Allocated 4 kB for Overlay registers at 0xfffa000 (0x13169000).

(II) I810(0): Allocated 64 kB for the scratch buffer at 0xffea000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) I810(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) I810(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

(II) I810(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe02db000

(II) I810(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe02db000 to 0xb7b4b000

(II) I810(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0020000

(II) I810(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) I810(0): Allocated 1536 kB for the back buffer at 0xfc00000.

(II) I810(0): Allocated 1536 kB for the depth buffer at 0xfa00000.

(II) I810(0): Allocated 32 kB for the logical context at 0xf9f8000.

(II) I810(0): Allocated 124416 kB for textures at 0x320000

(II) I810(0): Updated framebuffer allocation size from 3072 to 3336 kByte

(II) I810(0): Updated pixmap cache from 768 scanlines to 900 scanlines

(II) I810(0): 0x825ece4: Memory at offset 0x00020000, size 3336 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x8262448: Memory at offset 0x0ffff000, size 4 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x8262490: Memory at offset 0x0fffb000, size 16 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x825f164: Memory at offset 0x00000000, size 128 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x825ed24: Memory at offset 0x0ffea000, size 64 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x8262190: Memory at offset 0x0fffa000, size 4 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x825ed74: Memory at offset 0x0fc00000, size 1536 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x825ed94: Memory at offset 0x0fa00000, size 1536 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x825edd4: Memory at offset 0x0f9f8000, size 32 kBytes

(II) I810(0): 0x825edb4: Memory at offset 0x00320000, size 124416 kBytes

(II) I810(0): Activating tiled memory for the back buffer.

(II) I810(0): Activating tiled memory for the depth buffer.

(II) I810(0): [drm] Registers = 0xdff00000

(II) I810(0): [drm] Back Buffer = 0xcfc00000

(II) I810(0): [drm] Depth Buffer = 0xcfa00000

(II) I810(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xc0000000

(II) I810(0): [drm] textures = 0xc0320000

(II) I810(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) I810(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 127401984

(II) I810(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(==) I810(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x10000000)

(II) I810(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f05 failed.

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 7 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x0ffff000 (pgoffset 65535)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x0fffb000 (pgoffset 65531)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x0ffea000 (pgoffset 65514)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x0fffa000 (pgoffset 65530)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x0fc00000 (pgoffset 64512)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 5 at 0x0fa00000 (pgoffset 64000)

(II) I810(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 6 at 0x0f9f8000 (pgoffset 63992)

(II) I810(0): Display plane A is disabled and connected to Pipe A.

(II) I810(0): Display plane B is enabled and connected to Pipe B.

(II) I810(0): Enabling plane B.

(II) I810(0): Display plane A is now disabled and connected to Pipe A.

(II) I810(0): Display plane B is now enabled and connected to Pipe B.

(II) I810(0): PIPEACONF is 0x00000000

(II) I810(0): PIPEBCONF is 0x80000000

(II) I810(0): Mode bandwidth is 47 Mpixel/s

(II) I810(0): maxBandwidth is 1216 Mbyte/s, pipe bandwidths are 126 Mbyte/s, 0 Mbyte/s

(II) I810(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		28 128x128 slots

		7 256x256 slots

(==) I810(0): Backing store disabled

(==) I810(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) I810(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) I810(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) I810(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) I810(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) I810(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "inspiron"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "inspiron"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Configured Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(**) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 5

(**) Configured Mouse: SmartScroll: 1 

(EE) No Input driver matching `synaptics'

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(--) Configured Mouse: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

----------

## bdz

Well, I don't see anything wrong in your XOrg log except those "block range" errors:

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) end of block range 0xec3f < begin 0xec40
> 
> (EE) end of block range 0xec3f < begin 0xec40 

 

I don't have any clue of what they mean.

This warning: 

```
(WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f05 failed. 
```

I also have it but on the external display only (I'm using a dual-head setup):

```
(WW) I810(1): Extended BIOS function 0x5f05 failed.
```

I also have other warnings like that with other function number:

```
(WW) I810(1): Extended BIOS function 0x5f28 failed.

(WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f64 failed.
```

I don't know what these warnings mean. But the curious thing is that I have DRI working only on the laptop internal screen. Not on the external screen.

I wonder what this "Extended BIOS function 0x5f05" is and if there is a relation with the disabled DRI?

But in your dmesg there are some very bad errors:

```
PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Failed to allocate I/O resource #7:2000@10000 for 0000:00:1e.0 

PCI: Failed to allocate I/O resource #7:1000@10000 for 0000:02:01.0

PCI: Failed to allocate I/O resource #8:1000@10000 for 0000:02:01.0 
```

"0000:00:02.0" and "0000:02:01.0" is your graphic controler, right?

Did you had some luck whith not using the DRI snapshot?

Edit:

I checked my dmesg.

I also have this one:

```
PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0
```

So it should not prevent you to have DRI, at least on the primary screen.

But I don't have the other  "Failed to allocate I/O resource" errors.

----------

## WP

well, it doesn't work at all without dri snapshots so I will install them again

The card work perfeclty in Windows XP so I don't have any reasons to believe that there's something wrong with it.

I have no idea what those errors mean and what are consequences of them

So far I'm stuck. I think I'll give it some time if I don't find anything. I'll check libGL libraries as well as dri troubleshooting points out and we'll see

Thanks for your commitment

Regards

Wojtek

----------

## Kalmairn

See this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-364512-highlight-.html

----------

